# Pilates while TTC



## haygrae (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, I've been eating healthily, no caffeine, booze or soft drinks, and exercising although I read somewhere (can't remember where annoyingly) that Pilates is bad for TTC. My pilates teacher says no, but after trying for 18mths I don't want to take any chances.

I'm doing some yoga and acupuncture too....Give up the Pilates? 

Trying to RELAX but find myself questioning everything at the moment. 

Thanks guys x


----------

